# Poodle Birthday Party - Pictures and Video with Funny Surprise



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

My Smarter Sister Put On A Birthday Party for me!

My Family Sings Happy Birthday For Me With 4 Part Harmony
I love their singing, but I especially love my POODLE SURPRISE at the end:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVwiTSkrkl4


Poodle Birthday


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very sweet! Obviously a well loved part of the family!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Glad to see Tofu had a perfectly harmonious birthday!:sing::sing::sing::sing::sing::sing:
I know it was a fast year! :vroam:All good wishes for many more!!:birthday: And speaking of more....*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Very nice. What a special birthday party it must have been.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! How Sweet is that! Love the cupcake birthday cake


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday! Thank you for sharing----arty: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes and pictures you attached to this thread!

Because I was a rescued stray and my family doesn't know my real birthday, they can celebrate my birthday any time they choose - NOW I MAKE CAMEO SURPRISE APPEARANCES in this ROCK HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU VIDEO - (The life of a poodle rock star is very good!)






Thanks again for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

I now am a Poodle Rap Star - watch for my surprise appearances:






I make even more surprise appearances in this video:





Happy Birthday Poodles -- Poodles Rock!!


----------

